# Music Questions.



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Having sold my 09, black, R35, I'm getting very impatient waiting for the 1st March for my new 11 in Daytona blue.

Obviously I'll now have the music via USB option which is one more thing to look forward to. I've done a bit of digging around on here and it seems that an ipod classic works well and I have one of those! I can't see me ripping many CD's to the hard-drive this time.
Questions;

Does it bring up cover-art?
Does it use the standard ipod cable to connect? (Had to get a specific one on the Scirocco).
Once connected, is the ipod controlled by the MFD/steering wheel controls or from the ipod itself?
Does the music resume playing from the place it was when ignition turned off?

How good, actually and honestly, is the SatNav with live traffic, cameras etc? I've been using a TomTom 750 live which is superb and has got me out of some sticky traffic-jams, not to mention good mobile camera site warnings, aswell as the fixed sites obviously.
How good is the voice command operation?

Thanks in advance, apologies for my boredom. I won't bother you after March 1st!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Apologies! I posted this in completely the wrong section. Have re-posted in general chit chat so please delete this one. Sorry!


----------

